# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess and classify

## Aspar

Deleted...

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

Hi! From Italy !? No 
From France!? No 
Romania!? Maybe !

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

Ad please .. check my ‘guess the ethnicity’ posts ... plzzz

----------


## Angela

I'd say mainland Greek.

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> I'd say mainland Greek.


Very possible 


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## binx

Balkans, Greece.

----------


## Sakattack

Yep, he looks like Greek from Thessaly.

Especially in first Pic reminds me of the basketball player Vassilis Spanoulis, who is from Larissa. 

http://st.kosarka.si/media/website/k.../Spanoulis.jpg

Sent from my Honor 9 using Tapatalk

----------


## td120

Northern Greece from me...

----------


## Lenab

You can tell he is Macedonian by the fold on top of his eye actually he could also be Albanian or Serb looks Balkan Slavic not Greek.

----------


## Aspar

Thank you for your replies!

----------

